# looking for a medical coding job



## dennis2karen (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking for a remote position in coding.  I am certified but I have no experience.  I am a member of the AAPC.  If anyone has any advice I welcome it.


      Thanks 

      Karen


----------



## heathergirl (Feb 24, 2009)

*City, State*

Karen,

Where do you live?


----------



## mtruitt78 (Feb 24, 2009)

dennis2karen said:


> I am looking for a remote position in coding.  I am certified but I have no experience.  I am a member of the AAPC.  If anyone has any advice I welcome it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Try google search on staffing agencies, it is not at all likely you will get a remote coding gig with no experience.


----------



## dennis2karen (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Heather, I live in Mineral Point, Pennsylvania.


----------



## dennis2karen (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you, I thought it would be tough. But I thought I'd give it a try.  I will do a google search.  But I'll keep trying, it can't hurt.

Again thankyou


----------



## mtruitt78 (Apr 29, 2009)

dennis2karen said:


> Thank you, I thought it would be tough. But I thought I'd give it a try.  I will do a google search.  But I'll keep trying, it can't hurt.
> 
> Again thankyou



you may want to try indeed.com as well.


----------

